# The new begining!



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Had no idea what to call what will amount to an epic thread  or maybe a saga hwell: all I know is it will take years to complete, & if it's like the cars, there never really done! 
So I started the task of moving some of the stuff back to my house, got 2 3x2 tables(1 more 3 & a 4) are the only short ones, the other 2 2'wide tables are 6 & 8'ers so I need my truck to get those.
The humble start will be convert one to a work table & the other some kind of diorama. 
Here they are stuffed in the corner of the "modeling room" 
Still have to empty the room as much as possible before I can even start!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Some more goodies I brought home,went through a few places & grabbed a bunch of mini tools, now I just need to shrink my hands!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Pulled a box of 3' track & cork bed.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got the engine test thingy so I canmake sure the engines run, if i can figger out how to work it, looks like 2 wires from the power pack & away we go!:laugh:









& if they don't I may have the parts to fix it, found this stash too!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got the first 2 decorations for my diorama, & later the caboose depot!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got 5 of these trays with spare parts , light bulbs,poles, & electric connector stuff in them.









wonder what I can make out of these!










An extra sound system & lights


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

& the tool/spare parts box. I think his future projects were in here. in the pics of the engine parts I put the subframe with the wrong engine(I read the darn box after i shot the pic) The cabs are all plastic though?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like it ...

"One small step for man ... one giant leap for mankind!"

TJ


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Did my first minor repair last night, put a few handrails that had come loose back in place!  there is hope that I can work with this small stuff!  Rich.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks like a good assortment of items for having a lil fun while fixing stuff!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like he did all the motor work, I don't know if those motors were earmarked to upgrade anything or just spares. But if a coupler breaks I'm set, there must be 100 different KaDees in those boxes! :laugh: Rich.


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

WOW! That is about all a guy can say! Lucky!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

You have a small fortune in spare parts there Rusty. That's some treasure trove your dad left for you. You just never know what you'll need next. When you get a chance could you post more pics of the engine test stand from different angles? I'd like to try and make one but I'm not sure what would be needed for the rollers ect. Pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll get pics up in a few mins. pics here are only the begining I have all this to sort thru still at Moms!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The engine stand


----------



## Midnight85 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd go nuts trying to figure out which box to look in next.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, started to put up the "diorama" table & already not lookin good, 3' won't clear the window even on the longer wall, gonna move the legs in to clear the baseboard heat, pic up 3" there but it's gonna be tight. wifey aint too happy either, not to sure if I'm not pushing for something that really won't work out!
Height is 41" wonder if I drop it down a bit it won't look so overwhelming!
the work table will be normal table height so I can use a chair instead of a stool,about 29"


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Just one lousy service call today so I spent most of the day rearranging the room, moved the bed to the other side for now(I really want to trash it, but that might be a thing to wait awhile on  )
Redrilled some of the legs & cut new ones for the work table. they are up!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

put some of the stuff that room had accumeulated over the years into the corner & then moved the boxes with decorating stuff,buildings, power packs ,a box of switches, & the working stuff I brought over last sat,I'm out of space already!  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Now this has opened another can of worms, this will be our (the boy WILL help with this)
next project. I can't imagine how he accumulated so much stuff, too many relatives,2 much older big brothers with no other little kids around at the time 
this was his room till the older boys moved out, his closet is jam packed too! 
So we will sort, trash what we can & box up the rest for a trip to the attic!  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't do repairs yet, need some serious table lights I can't see a thing at the work table!
I'll get some sat when we visit Mom!.
So I opened up a few boxes of accessories I have here & put some up on the "diorama" table.
I think a lot of the sctatch build stuff was inherited from his friend.
Back row some interesting pieces, water tower mostly wood , I think his friend alex made most of em(cept the one plastic bld back there.)


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Front row regular plastic stuff, now I need a steam area & a deisel area to get some backround for my engines!


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks like the beginnings of a nice diorama!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Was messin around with the eng test stand, got power to both tracks but cant seem to get an engine to run on the rollers, they work on the short track, but so short as soon as they move they are off.
Now with a meter I only get power to one side of the rollers, so I turned every other one but if you look at the bottom both sides are cleaned for contact, if this was A/C current that would be a dead short, I did a steam engine to "twitch" but thats it! The deisels wont fit down in the bracket to make contact with the rollers! 
Here's a pic of the bottom of the rollers, ANY IDEAS! Rich.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Never used one before but one thing i see in the pic which i may be wrong but it looks like one side of the rollers is plastic and the other is metal. Maybe they are inverted wrong way for power pick up on the loco ur testing?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Could the non roller stands cause a short?


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

buck71usa said:


> Never used one before but one thing i see in the pic which i may be wrong but it looks like one side of the rollers is plastic and the other is metal. Maybe they are inverted wrong way for power pick up on the loco ur testing?


I would have to agree.. the rollers would need to line up with the power picks on the locomotive!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm thinking about a steamer with a tender. The engine picks up on one side and the tender picks up on the other track. So the tender would sit on the tracks with power to one side and the engine would sit on the rollers with power to the opposite side. For a diesel you'd have to have the back wheels on the track and the front wheels on the rollers. I think. Pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, this is gonna get complicated(at least for me) I need a lesson in how dc works, 1st the non roller stands, are actually roller stands upside down, I was trying to show that both sides were cleaned for contact, now thats just a hunk a metal shouldn't that just short out the track?
So I tried all metal on one side, then reversed em all, no avail, then I"m thinking we have to have a pos & a neg so I turned every other on the opposite way, I think thats when the UP "twitched" not being sure the front & rear wheels were in the rollers I went & got an 0-8-0 .
The one with the broken wire to the tender, that in turn taught me the tender goes on the hi track & the engine on the rollers, again turning the rollers all to either side,engine does nothing by itself, touch the "tender" wires to the track & with just one wire engine runs add other wire(on other side of track) light goes on & engine stops! I can get the engine to run with either wire, but not both!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

So now I hook up the good wire on the tender & it runs & lights work but flicker a bit, touch the other wire to it's side of the track & again engine stops & this time the light also goes out!


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Can u show pics of the underside of the loco in question both the tender and the steamer?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I put all the rollers to right side of engine, hook up the good left side tender wire & she runs ok foward & reverse, So if eng picks up one side & tender the other then I'm just shorting it out when i hit the "loose" tender wire to the right side of track, if internally the wires hook up to left wheels only? Right? Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK I think I got it, seems like everything from the tender is off the left track, engine picks up off the right track, ran it without the wires, fine, with the one wire, still ok, then touched the loose wire to the left side terminal & all remained fine! 
EUREKA , I kinda knew we had to have a hot & a ground, what still confuses me is those roller bases look like they pick up both tracks? Rich.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

The roller base does pick up both sides but the plastic roller electriclly isolates it.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I understant it's isolated at the rollers, but the base looks like one hunk a metal, maybe there isolated inside, would have to be, thats a dead short!
OK next question on a steamer with no pickups in the tender, what wheels are "hot" & which are" neutral"
Seems like the deisels go front & rear? Rich.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

I believe one side of the wheels will look normal the other side will have copper rings around the wheels. Sometimes on the normal side u can see lil wipers off the wheels that would indicate the power pick ups. Fireman side is normally the negative side and engineers side is the positive.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

On diesels Im familiar with ( mainly athearns and bachmans) the engineers side of the truck is the positive and the fireman side is the negative. That is the same on both trucks not front positive and rear negative.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

So on a steamer without tender pickup I would have to reverse some of the rollers! I'll pull out a couple & see what they look like, i tried that on the up mountain & really except for traction tires they all looked the same to me, I'll get out the magnifying glass! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't get the deisels on the rollers anyway, the trucks hit the sides & the wheels don't make it to the rollers, I'll have to power up one of those 3' sections of track to test those! Rich.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

I might be wrong on all this and if i am i hope someone more knowledgeable corrects me.!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Looked at the bottom of my lionel deisel, pickups in the rear, free wheeling wheels & power up front, so i stuck the rear wheels on the power track & the fronts over the rollers & away she went............:thumbsup: well it actually didn't go anywhere.........:laugh: but she did run!  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got the UP mountain back out & had a looksee, looked like the rear truck had pickups on it, all the main wheels looked the same could not see any pickups, so put the 4 trailing wheels on the fixed track & the rest on rollers, again, she ran, foward & reverse ok!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like there's gonna be a bunch of variations on these babies! 
I'll be doin the ole headscratch a lot! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got the work table set up! Now I just need the lights which I will get sat when we go visit Mom! 
& maybe another box or 2 a goodies!  Rich.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Cool! Looks like ur having fun!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

That part is fun! This part wont be, I got the closet emptied out today, sunday we pack most of it up for a trip to the attic! 

























Anybody into nascar, he's got tons of it, the regular matchbox is over 25 years & 3 sons, there's hundreds of both! I can just see their sons going through this stuff in 60 or 70 years ,like me with my dads stuff. & I'm sure there will be some trains in there too! I'll be long gone! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, got some more goodies over to my house, space is already becomming an issue, thought if I got one of the toolboxes I could set it on the bench & keep everything handy,don't think so now, but I got one light working & need to figure out where to mount the one on the arm. tool box will either end up under work bench or I'll prop it up a little off the floor right next to it under the taller table, it's gonna take a while just to get set up to "fiddel" with the trains!
Goodies!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Lighting!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

So much stuiff on the table i can't do anything! 
That little tan work platform has a drawer, probably set some more used tools in there & work out of that. sorting this stuff out is gonna be a full time job! 
The long view!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Found thepapers on the engine stand!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, got 99% of the stuff out of the room, took over the top of the closet for train stuff, under the big table is clear for me also, mounted the other light ,now I'll start sorting out spare parts, try & get most into the drawers on the table, use the plastic bins for less used stuff! 
Now to clean off the diorama table!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Putzin around making little repairs on the buildings,smoke stacks, ladders & small pieces that got knocked off.
I am Amazed at the detail on the water tower, the pulleys actually work, there's counter weights in the tubes at the bottom of the chains, one is lost but I think it was made out of round stock & I saw some of that at the house, hopefully I can fix it!


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

wow just wow


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a nice set up Rich. Good to have a space for fixing stuff. That counter weight looks like a piece of brass tubing with the chain and a spot of solder to hold it together. Should be an easy fix and that's a great looking water tower. Maybe the counter weight slides down into the brass pipe to keep it from swinging around and fouling on the tank supports.That would be even better.
Looking for the Birkshire today. Let you know when it arrives. Pete


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

RUSTY Cuda said:


>


Rich, that could very well be a Kennedy or Gersner machinist tool box. Very desirable and not cheap either.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Found a reciept for that, 89 bucks i think, thats why I brought that one home first.It's a nice box.
there's another slightly bigger one still at the house, that has all kinds of scale wood, brass stock, square & round .
Then there's his "real" toolbox, black metal, gotta be 60 or 70 years old, as are some of the tools in it. top tray, 3 or 4 drawers with a drop down front. 
He had some good stuff, he'd save as long as it took to get "the good one" rather than settle , he always said, get the best, take care of it & it will last a lifetime.I think most of it will outlast me too! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Norgale, the counterweight is in that tube, exactly as you said, it's the one on the far side that just has chain, needs the weight added! 
It makes the other plastic towers look like toys! now I will have to at least paint those to make em look ,well, less like plastic! Rich.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Beisbol Baby!!*

Hey Rusty, Is that a pic of the 69 Mets!!  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

That would be my day,when i lived in Ozone park Queens N.Y. Graduated high school that year.
The poster's 2005, one of the boys.
Still a lot of their stuff on the walls & shelves. Got my youngest working on getting his stuff out!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow 2x3 is not a lot of space, even for HO.
I was going to curve in from the open end against far wall ,even with 
18" radius I was halfway across the 3' span.
Just laying stuff around to see what it looks like!
I need wile cayote to paint some tunnel openings on the wall! Rich.


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Rusty,

I know the feeling... I am wanting to see my trains moving! However track has to be laid.. and powered.. and correct.. I as well need the Coyote to come paint a few openings!

Looking good, I am sure you are super excited to get it all out of the boxes.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm not even going for running, just a little diorama!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Soldered that connector back on the tender, the wire was for the tail light.









Test run lousy pic but you can see the tail & cabin light working!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

had a belated birthday party at moms today(for me! ) too old don't ask!
So I didn't tear in as deep as I planned but i got a few small boxes home.
first a box of straight track, all NIB, next time I'll get the bigger boxes of the stuff he had on the table.
& a little tool holder, will come in handy on that little work bench!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

An assortment of round stock, i wanted to bring that whole tool box, but no room this trip! (water tower repair!)


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The sound sytem, hope to play with that tomorrow after I tie everything down for the storm, if I'm well prepared, it will miss us! (just hope I do a good job)
& the last 2 tech 2's ............


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got a few more buildings & some scenery stuff, I'll post those directly in the diorama post! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorted out a few more tools & put some in that holder. might try the water tower repair today! 
Couple a files!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think you need a filing cabinet for that collection of files!!!

TJ


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Nothing earth shatering this trip, was a quick visit at Moms, we headed out to LI from there to visit my wifes mother.
So I just grabbed some already boxed up stuff, some track & a couple more senic views!
The Motel is now vacant all relatives have power so I can putz with the trains again!  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

K, next load in today, I can see a lot of green base now on his 8x4 table
First thanks to my son, one more small table(could not fit in my car with a passenger.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

more buildings










this one is all wood, already have to fix the stairs. but it's cool


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Now if anyone needs picket fences, I have a couple! cigar box is fullof em
& some other accessories


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

some of the overpass/bridges, 2 big ones I couldnot fit in the box! 









misc, couple of interiors, motor for a turn table & a slag car parts, not sure if it's all there, a little more wire & some grease


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey rich could u take a closer pic of. Those bachmann signal bridges and tell me if the are metal please! I have a metal signal bridge but it didnt have a box or a name on it and im curious if it is the same as what u have! Thx Paul


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I think they are plastic, I just repacked the box & stowed it, I'll dig em back out later & check for you!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Some more turnouts










A couple of controllers for them 










some track with magnets, uncouplers I guess


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok no worries! Thx


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

A little smaller soldering iron than the one I've been using.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Now I have to take the diorama apart, move my work table & add the new table, I'm slowly taking over the room! 
these tables are 45" x2', next is 6'x2' then i move to 8'x2' & the last will be the 8'x4' them I wont be able to get in the room!  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Some research books, maybe I'll learn a little more about the different engines & what each looks like!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Sealed box I did not open but it shakes & feels like plastic(maybe the name plasticville is a hint!)


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Lmao! Ya i think ur right but thank u for looking!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have that blue emd demo gp60 that resembles the book in your pic...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, 2nd table is up, work bench now in front of the window, had to add a some backer boards so I don't knock everything on the floor. 
consolidated some boxes so now I have a little room top of closet & quite a bit under the tables, I know it will fill up quick but should get me through most of whats left at the other house.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

give it time and it will fill the room with tables! lol


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats the ultimate plan (we need an evil smile) Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

This trip was mostly tools, but i did bring home some of the old lionel catalogs, too bad i read these so much as a kid, there pretty worn out, but I will spend an evening or 2 browsing these!
The Red one up top is 1939, a bunch of 40's & 50's, ones without covers i'm not sure gotta browse em & see if there's any dates inside! 









There's even one for Tyco man!  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Some mini tools, I think I can just make myown now!

































Not sure if I posted this one already, but it must have been his favorite, nice wooden box which he initialed? 










A little air brush, baby brother to my car guns!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

A little train stuff!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

An assortment of glue, one tube sounded like tin, I think thats shot, most still feel squessey 










misc tapes, clamps .....


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

More stuff packed up, did 4 boxes but only had room for 2 in the car! more paperwork, I think I can learn all about the different KD's now !










A few junction bars, some are pre jumpped,so I can bring power to a central point & then feed off.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Some cool brass clamps.










some misc, weights, chains,brass wire, a few paint brushes.........










& an assortment of wire, I think he had this covered!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Finally for today, the paints, gotta go thru all of it & see what is still good, that will take some time.

the other 2 boxes for next trip were the rest of the small buildings & all the ballast, grass, just bags & cans of all different colors,decorating should also be covered.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Now there's a lot of green on the table, but these 2 bigger items are way cool & way big for anything I can do, I think there both scratch builds, the engine house is 2 scale, HO & N i think,mostly wood, with a ton of detail, but it measures like 20 x15 inches & the turntable is also mostly wood, I have the motor & rollers for it somewhere!
the box is 3 more scenes like I put up behind my diorama & a couple of paper "instant" buildings


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Took a look at another shelf rack ,train books down low a little train stuff mixed in with household stuff in the drawers, anybody need a car TV, the bently boxes up top?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Still have quite a bit back in His work room, but again, at least I can see open space 
here & there.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Now I'm cleaning up to get back to the party the rest of the family is starting to arrive & I see the edge of one of these sticking over the top of the a/c unit, so I pull em down, Mann I'm gonna need a LOT more room, passenger station(s) ? the long one is 46" , I'm gonna have to do double or tripple decker layout to use all this cool stuff! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

got another box, this one is mostly decorating stuff, grass, ballest coal, bags & tins & plastic cups full of different kinds and a few flags!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK got the last of the small buildings home & took a few sections on the train station apart to box it up.
next few trips I'm going to try & move all the tools & stuff on the tables & get them back into his workshop, turn it back to a household workshop, then I can start to dismantle the rest of the tables. slow but sure,I'm getting there, where I don't know, but I keep going anyway  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

And yet more goodies, now I need a bigger work table too.anybody know what the last dohickie is for? Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Missed the xacto set


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow, what an amazing collection of treasures! Quite the legacy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I was just gonna ask you about the duck-head do-hickey lookin' thing. Hmmm ... a wrench of some sort, I'd think. Can't place it, though ...

Toss a clue our way, if you know what it is ...

TJ


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like a custom spanner wrench


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't know, thats why I'm askin, it's not a test! Rich.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Grabbem88 said:


> Looks like a custom spanner wrench


I'd agree, by the looks of it. For a retaining ring of some sort, perhaps??? Not sure about the duck-face end, though. Nice lookin' piece of toolwork, whatever it is!

TJ


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Almost done with the train stuff, all other pieces are bigger ,will have to wait till I get more tables up.I got most of the reg tools back into the workshop room, seperated the 8x4 & 8x2 tables, gonna bring my drill next trip, too many screws to mess with by hand.gonna pull down the 2x8 next
Got 2 8ft sections of trach one on stilts & the other flat, gotta see if he soldered the joints, if not I can get em down to a managable size, then theres that other wood tool box, the display box of modeling wood & a small mounted jig saw I think(to cut shapes into wood? )The big engine house & the turntable bridge.
It's still gonna take a lot more time, I may just get everything dismantled & packed up & store it there a while, not sure how far I can go with my "spare" room? Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got another load, my train room is shrinking , tryin to roll out the grass the other night I realized I have no room to work. 
got the scale wood & the bigger tool box with more scale stuff in it, I have a few empty drawers which might help to organize some of this stuff.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

drawer full of little goodies, there's one with mini brass hinges, & I mean mini, i can hardly pick them up with my fingers.










wheel cleaner, dremmel attachment, that thing with the wingnut(anyone know what that is? )& more decorating tools.










A small 9 drawer cabinet full of goodies, I think I'll have plenty of hand rail material, one full of sandpaper(I think he was using it for roof shingles) found a bunch of strips cut.










more wire, glass & a bunch of clear plastic.










this stuff might be for accessories, looks big for HO 










gold leaf(I think) & brass sheets of different guages.










more scale wood 










A a drawer full of decals & numbering systems for wires & control boards.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Rest of the stuff.another set of mini tools.










brass stock, wires, copper rods,white plastic assorted size hollow rods, the gray plastic are angles, not sure what they are for ?










& yet more scale wood.










A 1983 rivarossi catalog, there were some product & price sheets in there, will be interesting to see the cost of some of the stuff.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Not to mention another really nice tool box, & good for me it's on wheels, so I can roll it under the table.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Now I feel like I have to build something! Rich.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Along the same line from the movie JAWS.


I think your going to need a bigger house Rich!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea, this no basement is killin me.  Maybe I'll hit the lottery , buy the house next door (nice little ranch) gut it & use the first floor for trains! like a giant garage, but with heating & A/C  Rich.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

the wingnut thing is for dremel routing. the dremel is put in that circle opening.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, not sure if I have the instructions for that.
With your handle, I guess you know what every wing nut thing is for!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

maybe. depends. i have a lot of dremal items. and i am a machinist, navy trained


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Getting close to the end, got some tiny brass hinges & such, a brass anvil & a hunk of flat to shape things on, another 2 shop lights, one on a floor base & a couple of years of magazines at the house, here's what I got home this trip.
shop light , labeling tool, some exacto stuff, paperwork(I think he kept papers on about everything, even on a tube of goo, I love that stuff, i didn't know till now you can use as a contact cement too! zip kicker, a ton moer track nails & connectors.another roll brass wire, haven't figured out that spool yet , has some kind of locking mech. on it. 
My sister is going to take the last section of table to make a training ramp for her dogs, so I don't have to deal with that.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got the long stuff cut up & home, one on stilts & the one with track was flat, both were about 8' long & 2 more pieces of flex track.
Also found a set of display lights up in the rafters, these will be cool for a display of some sort. & some more regular scrap wood.
found longer pieces near the lights but don't want to cut those up, so they will wait for now.


----------

